# The Famous Blue Jean pair



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, not trying to create another thread to out anyone or go on another wild goose chase but the stolen pair of blue jeans has finally been returned and Julio has them now. I will have them hopefully here soon in the next two-three weeks after they go through another fecal test. Just wanted to let everyone know and thanks for all the support.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

that is great news Chris! Glad this finally got resolved and I'm sure you're happy to get these guys back!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

AaronAcker said:


> that is great news Chris! Glad this finally got resolved and I'm sure you're happy to get these guys back!


I am, just hoping the Doc says they are good to go and didnt pick up any diseases on their travels


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Wise call on the fecals Chris, as *rats* are known to carry their share of disease.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

hahah good one


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Good to here they are returned. Can we hear some credits on who help the return of the Blue Jeans. I know i have help.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I find it ironic that the culprit didn't have enough experience to ship frogs or was unwilling to move them but could keep them in good enough health to return them what a month or two later? Anyway I'm glad to hear it man.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad they've been returned. We need pics...I've seen some pretty awesome blue jeans but never any I'd throw my reputation away for and risk being arrested even. So ya, lets see what all the fuss was about


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo! 
We're glad this ordeal is almost over for you. 
That is awesome news.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

So glad to hear it!!
Doug


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Glad to hear it Chris. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are the pictures as requested:

Male









Female


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking frogs!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey! Those are Mancreeks!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow glad to hear this ended well. Chris I hope you know nation wide we were all watching and talking about this. Even out here in Utah there were several long conversations between us froggers about this. Congrats and best of luck with these guys!

Shaw


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

So do any future generations from these frogs command a premium? They are famous.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

laylow said:


> Wow glad to hear this ended well. Chris I hope you know nation wide we were all watching and talking about this. Even out here in Utah there were several long conversations between us froggers about this. Congrats and best of luck with these guys!
> 
> Shaw


My sentiments exactly. I am stoked to hear this is going to have a happy ending for both Chris and his frogs. I had all but lost hope for the "sorry ass" that took the frogs but at least he had the decency to keep the frogs in what appears to be (what fecals will confirm) good shape, and get them returned. I have to admit I thought the frogs had been destroyed early on, and had figured this would never be resolved..

Chris I have to commend your professionalism/ patience in all of this and cant help think that was a driving force in getting your frogs home safe and sound.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking good...not worth throwing a reputation away for and being shunned by the community...but still, very nice frogs


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry to barge in on the conversation but how were you able to get him to give you back the frogs? Or did "someone" just mail them to you? Or did the Frog Mafia go over and apply "pressure"?  Just curious.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

bshmerlie said:


> Sorry to barge in on the conversation but how were you able to get him to give you back the frogs? Or did "someone" just mail them to you? Or did the Frog Mafia go over and apply "pressure"?  Just curious.


Thats pretty much covered here..
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/3009-mid-atlantic-dendro-society-254.html

There are a couple of threads discussing it on Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information - Powered by vBulletin too.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't wait for you to officially get these frogs back! I also hope you further tribute them, beyond the obvious husbandry stamp, with "FAMOUS NAMES" or something for significance...

Adam & Eve
John Lennon & Yoko Ono
Sonny Bono & Cher
Romeo & Juliet....
Bonny & Clyde?

Just sayin'....  Anyhow, thumbs up to you!!!!



Alex


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd be afraid they have Stockholm Syndrome. LOL JK. beautiful frogs Chris!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m really glad you got your frogs back and hopefully after 2 months this soap opera is over with.
What a waste of time, the person who took these frogs should have been dragged from his house and had the crap beat out him...old school...end of story.
Seriously.

John


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Good news people...finally got the infamous pair of blue jeans today after this whole ordeal...I picked them up from Julio at Romans meet today...The good news is their tank is ready for them. Ill post pictures of them Monday when Im back in Raleigh.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally!! Hope they are ready to start breeding for you by now!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Finally!! Hope they are ready to start breeding for you by now!


They are a proven pair now ...just havent bred for me...the male wont stop calling!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweeet!! Good luck!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

yours said:


> Can't wait for you to officially get these frogs back! I also hope you further tribute them, beyond the obvious husbandry stamp, with "FAMOUS NAMES" or something for significance...
> 
> Adam & Eve
> John Lennon & Yoko Ono
> ...


I will definately name these guys but as to what im not sure yet. They are now a trio 1.1.1 so have to brainstorm for the proper name


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Bonnie and Clyde.....two outlaws running from the law.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

bshmerlie said:


> Bonnie and Clyde.....two outlaws running from the law.


good call.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Awsome news


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

rcteem said:


> I will definately name these guys but as to what im not sure yet. They are now a trio 1.1.1 so have to brainstorm for the proper name


Larry, Curly and Moe


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I always liked naming groups of animals or fish "The Brothers Johnson" and as a bonus for bj pumilios, one of their hits is "Strawberry Letter Number 23".


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, so I have named the blue jeans, Bonnie and Clyde...for obvious reasons...lol. And their new partner in crime Jezebel because she was known in the Bible to seduce men and this pair was such a temptation to someone that they couldn't keep their hands off them...lol.

To start, meet Jezebel


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I would like for you to meet Clyde now 


































He is very sociable...lol. I wont stop calling and loves to have pictures taken of him...lol


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Last but not least...here is Bonnie. She was a little harder to get pictures of cause she still thinks she is on the run 



















And here is a FTS for all of you. They live in my custom built 18x18x24 viv


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It looks like Bonnie doesn't mind getting down in the dirt! Great photos.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

JimO said:


> It looks like Bonnie doesn't mind getting down in the dirt! Great photos.


Yep, waiting to get some more leaf litter as there is none in there now :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good Chris! May they bless you with hundreds of babies.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice pics Chris,I see you put good use of that viv.Nice Job!I hope they were worth the wait.Maybe they will give you some eggs now they are mature.
Lou


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

oddlot said:


> Nice pics Chris,I see you put good use of that viv.Nice Job!I hope they were worth the wait.Maybe they will give you some eggs now they are mature.
> Lou


They are a proven pair now :-D...also that tank is still empty...I'm going to put the standards in that or save it for a find a frog day. That is unless you want it...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

It`s too bad Bonnie and Clyde weren`t carrying their guns.. then they could have shot the asshole who stole them.

Just a random thought.

John


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful frogs Chris. I'm glad that crazy adventure is over (I'm sure the frogs do to). They all are stunning, but my favorite I think would have to be Jezebel .


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

A few more pictures to share with yall


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I remember that one with the black nose when they were at my house for about an hour


----------

